# Margarine



## CroptopMartin (Oct 1, 2010)

Is there a Spanish margarine (in Lidl Mercadona Eroski or tell me where), that is the equivalent of Flora Light or Bencol Light? Seems silly to pay over the top for imports, surely there's a local equivalent?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Ligeresa is uniliver I think. How about Tulipan, I think thats spanish. YOu should find in any large supermarket.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Flora lite, benacol etc are available in Mercadona and even some small independent supermarkets - I dont think they're imports as such, just international brands, like many others nowadays s not anymore expensive than anywhere else - probably cheaper than the UK!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You can get this anywhere:


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes but isn't ligeresa Unilever and therefore Not spanish? But then again, Jojo is right, I think they are all international brands, but made locally (or not, maybe our margarine is made in China too, globalisation is got out of hands, me thinks).
Anyway, almost everything is either Kraft or Unilever or Nestle.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Yes but isn't ligeresa Unilever and therefore Not spanish? But then again, Jojo is right, I think they are all international brands, but made locally (or not, maybe our margarine is made in China too, globalisation is got out of hands, me thinks).
> Anyway, almost everything is either Kraft or Unilever or Nestle.


That´s right. Personally I only eat butter!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> That´s right. Personally I only eat butter!


Me too!! Not so many weird and wonderful chemicals!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## CroptopMartin (Oct 1, 2010)

jojo said:


> Flora lite, benacol etc are available in Mercadona and even some small independent supermarkets - I dont think they're imports as such, just international brands, like many others nowadays s not anymore expensive than anywhere else - probably cheaper than the UK!
> 
> Jo xxx


I must be going blind when in Mercadona then. However I took a pic of price label of 250g Flora Light €1.79 in Eroski which had price in Euros per Kg as €7.16

In the UK we only use Flora Pro Active Light which is £7.60 per Kg and about twice the price of ordinary Flora Light. So I found the 250g Flora Light @ €1.79 rather highly priced in itself compared to UK. 
HENCE why I posed the question. 

When I exchanged my £s for €s in September2011, I was getting €1.13 to the GBP£.


----------



## Cateto (Nov 6, 2011)

CroptopMartin said:


> Is there a Spanish margarine (in Lidl Mercadona Eroski or tell me where), that is the equivalent of Flora Light or Bencol Light? Seems silly to pay over the top for imports, surely there's a local equivalent?


Just out of curiosity, why do you eat margarine?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Flora Light is more expensive here than in the uK. You can also buy Pro Active Light in all three Merkydonnakebabs we use.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

CroptopMartin said:


> I must be going blind when in Mercadona then. However I took a pic of price label of 250g Flora Light €1.79 in Eroski which had price in Euros per Kg as €7.16
> 
> In the UK we only use Flora Pro Active Light which is £7.60 per Kg and about twice the price of ordinary Flora Light. So I found the 250g Flora Light @ €1.79 rather highly priced in itself compared to UK.
> HENCE why I posed the question.
> ...


Oh! ? Maybe Mercadona do their own brand then????? As I say I only use butter but my children preferred a tub of marg (or utterly butterly type stuff) cos it was easier to spread straight from the fridge!


I think once you've been in Spain for a while, price comparisons with things in the UK wont matter to you so much!
Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Cateto said:


> Just out of curiosity, why do you eat margarine?


Maybe, like I've said in my previous post, its easier to spread straight from the fridge, or maybe he simply likes the taste!??!

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I can't imagine why anyone uses butter any more. 

Doesn't spread, full of animal fat/cholesterol, rather heavy, greasy - bad for you and not very nice. 

I suppose it might have improved - I haven't used it in 30 years. Still - everyone's different.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> I can't imagine why anyone uses butter any more.
> 
> Doesn't spread, full of animal fat/cholesterol, rather heavy, greasy - bad for you and not very nice.
> 
> I suppose it might have improved - I haven't used it in 30 years. Still - everyone's different.


I use it cos its natural, IMO tastes nicer and cos I follow the atkins diet which doesnt adhere to the low fat mantra! 

jo xxx


----------

